# MLB Baseball Picks For Monday September 26, 2022



## Sportsdiary365 (Sep 26, 2022)

MLB Baseball Picks For Monday September 26, 2022








						MLB Baseball Picks For Monday September 26, 2022
					

Yankees vs Blue Jays MLB Picks September 26, 2022 Monday night in Toronto could be a magical one on multiple fronts for the New York Yankees. A win in the three-game series opener at the Toronto Blue Jays gives them their first American League East crown since 2019. And slugger Aaron Judge...




					sportsdiary365.substack.com


----------

